# Camping cookware



## Cshurleylt (Feb 13, 2019)

So I'm not really new to camping but new to cooking on a campfire stove. I'm going to do a fishing/camping trip and will be car camping. I'm curious if I can use a normal skillet and pot I could buy from a thrift store and cook with those on my camp stove. Also would I be able to boil water out of a normal stainless steel kettle on a camp stove? I'll be using a Coleman Powerpack stove. Thanks!


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Propane, butane and white gas camp stoves operate pretty much like your stove at home but are known to be somewhat harder to adjust the flame. But, yeah, you can use the same kind of pots and pans you'd use at home. Thrift stores are a great place to get cheap cookware for camping.


----------



## Mizanrahman (Jan 28, 2019)

Which food do you like to eat during camping in cold season?


----------



## RVCamper (Sep 15, 2018)

There are a lot of options. 

The common propane stoves are great and even now they have the stoves that can be plugged into your vehicle to cook. 

Here are good list of camping stove options


----------



## ogdenfencing (Jul 3, 2020)

The small propane grill's are fantastic! We love them. Or a griddle over a campfire is amazing too
www.ogdenfencingcompany.com


----------



## ronnierivera29014 (Jul 8, 2020)

*Cookware*

The are specialized cookware just for camping. Commercial Real Estate Columbus


----------



## Tplife (Nov 27, 2017)

Aluminum is your best choice for portable cookware due to rapid heat transmission and light weight. If you get out at least a few times a year, moving up to dedicated nesting cookware from a big-box discount store would be the next rung up the ladder. If you really are ready to jump in, MSR cookware and companies you can research through REI or EMS outfitters are light, nexting, and built to last for decades with minimal care. In your first camping trips, the same gear you use at home is the way to go, as steel pots have aluminum bottoms for rapid heat transfer.


----------



## fat-katie (Sep 13, 2020)

Go steel. AL can change the taste of the food. Not all agree with this. Try eating a stew in an AL dish with an AL spoon. You decide.


----------



## Camping4040 (Nov 2, 2020)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Denni2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Cast Iron skillet is a must. Can be used on stove or fire. I have a set of stainless stacking pans and a stainless kettle


----------



## littleGizmo (10 mo ago)

Cshurleylt said:


> So I'm not really new to camping but new to cooking on a campfire stove. I'm going to do a fishing/camping trip and will be car camping. I'm curious if I can use a normal skillet and pot I could buy from a thrift store and cook with those on my camp stove. Also would I be able to boil water out of a normal stainless steel kettle on a camp stove? I'll be using a Coleman Powerpack stove. Thanks!


I waa looking to buy something to place over a campfire to cook myself, I don't like the ones supplied at the fire pits at campsites. Too many germs from other people & animals. I am worried about putting my food directly on those things, rather use my own that I can wash.

I also was looking at propane/ butane gas stoves, but I was informed to ditch the gas stove and instead go with an Air Fryer for camping. He said if get electrical hookup campsites I am much better off just using an Air Fryer to cook, way more effective than a gas stove he said. He uses an air fryer all the time when he goes camping and loves it. I really don't need the gas stove for coffee since I bring a Kerugg with me camping that I just plug into the electrical hookup to make coffee.


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

littleGizmo said:


> I waa looking to buy something to place over a campfire to cook myself, I don't like the ones supplied at the fire pits at campsites. Too many germs from other people & animals. I am worried about putting my food directly on those things, rather use my own that I can wash.


A layer of aluminum foil has long been a way to isolate the germs on public grills from food...(Mom always did this).

For campfire grilling I use one of these;









Be careful if you get one of the cheaper ones some have grill spaces big enough to let a hotdog slip through.
The can and hot dog are to give an idea of the size of this grill.
There are many variations on the market; some better and some worse.

Enjoy!


----------

